# The MISFITS! Rob Zombie. Dance Club Massacre



## CuzinMike (Sep 8, 2011)

I would certainly have to agree about the Misfits. I even play in a Misfits tribute band around Halloween every year!


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats so sick! I always wanted to do that. Where are you guys out of?


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, what happened to Dr. Satin?


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Speaking of The Misfits, they have a new album coming out Oct. 4th called "The Devil's Rain" 

Not sure how good the album will be but the artwork is amazing. Arthur Suydam (Marvel Zombies) did a great job.


----------



## CuzinMike (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Satan said:


> Thats so sick! I always wanted to do that. Where are you guys out of?


We're out of Kansas City. We all play in other bands the rest of the year, but every Halloween it's a no-brainer to play Misfits songs!


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea, i mentioned that Dr. Scratch. I agree, i didnt like their last album much but thats because its no longer the misfits era. They will always be cool but cool because of their old stuff.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Dr. Satan said:


> Yea, i mentioned that Dr. Scratch. I agree, i didnt like their last album much but thats because its no longer the misfits era. They will always be cool but cool because of their old stuff.


By "no longer the Misfits era" are you talking about Michale Graves no longer being in the band?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mr. Scratch said:


> Speaking of The Misfits, they have a new album coming out Oct. 4th called "The Devil's Rain"
> 
> Not sure how good the album will be but the artwork is amazing. Arthur Suydam (Marvel Zombies) did a great job.



Got a friend that heard it already - start to finish - straight from Jerry Only. He says it's good. He's an old-school Misfits fanatic, so I have to believe it's going to be good...

I'm going to see them at a club date in November and meet the band (same friend is hooking us up). 

I loved the Michael Graves-era songs the best (the older Danzig is decent, but rough - but then I'm listening to the rough cuts too...  ) and Only does a good job, but my fave songs are from when Graves sang with them... 

A friend (used to see him all the time when we worked together, but now he's off somewhere and I'm off somewhere else...need to get back in touch with him!) does some of their concert posters and artwork:
http://www.gigposters.com/designerposters/3100/1_Flynn_Prejean.html

Flynn is scary talented and I know he's got tons of other independent labels he designs for... I just noticed he's done a few for Necromantix too.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I loved the Michael Graves-era songs the best (the older Danzig is decent, but rough - but then I'm listening to the rough cuts too...  ) and Only does a good job, but my fave songs are from when Graves sang with them...


I'm all about the Danzig-era myself. I enjoy Famous Monsters but don't care for American Psycho. 

What do you mean your listening to the rough cuts?


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

The misfits will always be great but without graves and doyle they are not quite 100%. i did enjoy american physco however.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mr. Scratch said:


> I'm all about the Danzig-era myself. I enjoy Famous Monsters but don't care for American Psycho.
> 
> What do you mean your listening to the rough cuts?


I've got a Misfits boxed set that goes back to the 1970s - stuff recorded live at clubs on really crappy equipment. (Legacy of Brutality/Earth A.D./session recordings and alternate takes) Nice, raw stuff with them cursing out the crowd and breaking strings and having a great time.


----------



## CuzinMike (Sep 8, 2011)

I have both of the Michale Graves-era albums and think they're pretty good, but the Danzig-era will always be my favorite. Sometimes I wish the recording quality wasn't so rough on the early albums, but then again that's part of what makes them endearing to me!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've got a Misfits boxed set that goes back to the 1970s - stuff recorded live at clubs on really crappy equipment. (Legacy of Brutality/Earth A.D./session recordings and alternate takes) Nice, raw stuff with them cursing out the crowd and breaking strings and having a great time.


Besides the disc of demos the box set isn't rough cuts it's just a collection of albums and singles they released. Danzig wanted it to be a collection of nothing but demos but that didn't happen. I could have done without the dreadful Evil Live album. I don't see anything wrong with the recording quality of the stuff on Collection I or II, Earth A.D., Legacy Of Brutality, or Static Age. Guess that's just me though the Misfits stuff sounds like they spent years working on it compared to stuff like the Mummies or The Trashwomen. 

If your looking for something more polished maybe you should try Walk Among Us, their most polished work. Though it’s not as polished as the stuff they did with Graves.


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've got a Misfits boxed set that goes back to the 1970s - stuff recorded live at clubs on really crappy equipment. (Legacy of Brutality/Earth A.D./session recordings and alternate takes) Nice, raw stuff with them cursing out the crowd and breaking strings and having a great time.


FG- is that available on iTunes by any chance? Was it a formal release? That would be AWESOME to hear.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

GodOfThunder said:


> FG- is that available on iTunes by any chance? Was it a formal release? That would be AWESOME to hear.


It was a formal release by Caroline 16 years ago, the same label that reissued all their singles collections and albums besides Walk Among Us.

Everything in the box set is available on iTunes except the disc of demos. The demo disc is the only thing exclusive to the box set. 

http://www.amazon.com/Misfits-Box-Set/dp/B000000I2W


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Mr. Scratch said:


> It was a formal release by Caroline 16 years ago, the same label that reissued all their singles collections and albums besides Walk Among Us.
> 
> Everything in the box set is available on iTunes except the disc of demos. The demo disc is the only thing exclusive to the box set.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Misfits-Box-Set/dp/B000000I2W


Sweet--thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah Glenn Danzig...it's a shame the little dude can't take a punch.






Sorry, call me evil but that video cracks me up every time! Love his voice & music, hated his comics.


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

New album comes out tomorrow so i deffinately have to rock my orange misfits shirt to school. I heard a couple live songs off of the album on youtube and i wasn't impressed but thats a bad source so theres a good chance ill be proven wrong. However i was watching an interview with Jerry Only earlier and he was saying how he didnt like the hate and brutal lyrics that the band was was giving off before and wanted to change it to a more appropriate and positive experience. I'm not someone who raves over bad language and curses like a trucker but thats the misfits style and taking that away is taking away part of the misfits in my opinion.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

love me some misfits and zombie, i have seen zombie many times, and met him a few times, even go to hang out with him and talk about his new movie, all his newest band mates, are a real pleasure...


----------

